# Kanji ID



## musicman980 (Aug 31, 2020)

Could someone please translate these kanji? The maker should be on the left, and the center should be the model. 

Thanks


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 31, 2020)

The four kanji on the left mean something like "guarantee of cutting ability," which translates roughly to 'this knife is made of steel we'd rather not advertise'

The maker is the right two kanji, but they're illegible to me.


----------



## musicman980 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

